# Obtaining Mortgage (to finish off self-build)



## PDCAT (14 Sep 2005)

I have been buliding my house for the past 2.5 years with my own money.
I've put 160k into it and also Site was given to herself by her Father.

Have ran out of money and looking to get mortgage to finish house.
Basically just inside to do, Kitchen, furniture painting etc..

Will be looking for about 50,000. Is there a problem with getting such a small amount from the banks. Will all banks give me a mortgage for this amount.

I was thinking of going for a tracker Mortgage and i think Ulster Bank may be the best.

Anyone any thoughts on this.

Rgds

Paul.


----------



## LDFerguson (14 Sep 2005)

Getting such a mortgage shouldn't pose a problem, but I hope you had an architect or engineer overseeing the work from the start, as any bank will look for a certificate from an engineer or acrhitect confirming that the construction has been in accordance with regulations at all stages since the foundations were poured.  

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------

